# Perdido River this weekend



## river_roach

My wife Sbarrow and I had a big weekend on the Perdido. These were the two biggest we caught. We ran out of cooler space. I didn't make any Tree Shakas videos but I wish I would have on these two big boys.


----------



## skiff89_jr

Dang man what did them weigh?


----------



## tips n tails

I knew if RR was posting, it had to be something good. Very nice fish. I bet those had some meat to them.


----------



## river_roach

the bigger one beat the hell out of me. His tail was in between my ankles and he decided to throw a fit and he beat the hell out of my ankles. He put the b*tch slap on me about eight times before I could get away from his tail thrashing.


----------



## jakec

thats some studs!


----------



## CatCrusher

The biggest one is way bigger than the state record. I'll let some guesses get out there before I tell it. Was weighed on certified scales with 7 witnesses for any lowballers out there.


----------



## jcoss15

looks about 60lbs.


----------



## countryjwh

looks bigger than 60. brother caught one a few weeks ago that was 60 and that is for sure bigger.


----------



## DLo

I'll guess 66#...damn fine flatty


----------



## river_roach

The fish weighed my favorite number 69lbs.


----------



## CatCrusher

Not alot of comment from one of the regulars on here. Would have thought he would have been all over this one. Some real nice fish are being caught right now for sure.


----------



## bowfisher91

sbarrow said:


> Not alot of comment from one of the regulars on here. Would have thought he would have been all over this one. Some real nice fish are being caught right now for sure.


There have been some abnormally large fish brought in lately, many of which I question the method of harvest.

Definitely not pointing any fingers, I love seeing these giants.


----------



## CatCrusher

bowfisher91 said:


> There have been some abnormally large fish brought in lately, many of which I question the method of harvest.
> 
> Definitely not pointing any fingers, I love seeing these giants.



No doubt all these fish were not caught on rod n reel. My last few catches were all caught on trotlines.


----------



## jcoss15

Catching big cats on rod and reel is a totally different ballgame....awesome fish though regardless.


----------



## CatCrusher

jcoss15 said:


> Catching big cats on rod and reel is a totally different ballgame....awesome fish though regardless.


Just to make it clear my last catches alone were trotline. Both of these were caught on rod n reel. Except for a fish getting in a brush pile I'd rather fight a big cat on a trotline. I like having that line in my hand. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tips n tails

I think regardless of trotline or rod n reel it still is a nice catch.


----------



## jcoss15

sbarrow said:


> Just to make it clear my last catches alone were trotline. Both of these *were caught* on rod n reel. Except for a fish getting in a brush pile I'd rather fight a big cat on a trotline. I like having that line in my hand. Just my 2 cents.


The 69lber was on rod and reel?


----------



## jcoss15

I love catching them on bush hooks too, but the few I have landed on rod and reel really got me hooked. Either way catching is catching and I love it all...


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> Not alot of comment from one of the regulars on here. Would have thought he would have been all over this one. Some real nice fish are being caught right now for sure.


I have been off shore all week battling giant groupers, 5 days of no land or phone but I'm back and ready for some river battles.

That's a nice damn fish why didn't u weigh him in for the state record? Better hurry up and get it before I do.


----------



## river_roach

He meant were not caught on rod and reel. They were not caught on rod and reel. I caught the biggest one on a limb line. The other one was caught on a trot line. Cathunter I tried to make me a total weight of flathead caught this year but I broke my calculator.


----------



## river_roach

I wish bowfisher91 would elaborate more on his comment. I guess the fact that he isn't posting pictures of big fish makes him an expert on them.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> He meant were not caught on rod and reel. They were not caught on rod and reel. I caught the biggest one on a limb line. The other one was caught on a trot line. Cathunter I tried to make me a total weight of flathead caught this year but I broke my calculator.




Thats awesome, you should bring them skills to the florida catfish classic this month ill be there defending my title. Only down side is that its a rod n reel tournament only.


----------



## river_roach

I'm not scared of the rod and reel........ If you recall a couple months back I caught the Florida state record on the rod and reel and filleted it in ignorance. When is this tournament? If I don't have drill I might give ya'll a run for your money.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> I'm not scared of the rod and reel........ If you recall a couple months back I caught the Florida state record on the rod and reel and filleted it in ignorance. When is this tournament? If I don't have drill I might give ya'll a run for your money.


Its at the ened of this month, ill have to check the web site for the date some time around the 24th-28th its only a 55 dollar entry fee with big prizes.


----------



## river_roach

Where is it and where can you fish?


----------



## CatHunter

Apalachicola river, u can fish any where on the river.


----------



## skiff89_jr

river_roach said:


> I wish bowfisher91 would elaborate more on his comment. I guess the fact that he isn't posting pictures of big fish makes him an expert on them.


I can assure you bowfisher91 has caught his fair share of big flats. He just doesn't post a report every time he goes fishing. The tournament is in Wewa and if you want more info here's the link http://www.floridacatfishclassic.com/


----------



## river_roach

I don't post a report every time I go fishing. If I did that I would be like skiff89_jr and CatHunter. I just post when I catch big fish. I didn't initiate the negative comments, he did. I just wish he would elaborate on his allegations.


----------



## jcoss15

He was probably wondering what bait you used on your limb lines...


----------



## skiff89_jr

river_roach said:


> I don't post a report every time I go fishing. If I did that I would be like skiff89_jr and CatHunter. I just post when I catch big fish. I didn't initiate the negative comments, he did. I just wish he would elaborate on his allegations.


I never said that you did, did I? I was just simply stating that some people like Bowfisher and I guess yourself don't always post a report when they go fishing. Some people just like to read about where people are catching fish and what's being caught where. I like to post my reports on here for that reason. This forum is what really got me interested in flathead fishing; therefore, I'm promoting flathead fishing so people like me when i started out might get interested and learn a thing or two. Isn't that the purpose of the "Fresh and Brackish Reports?"


----------



## jakec

skiff89_jr said:


> This forum is what really got me interested in flathead fishing


 me too! thanks to you and cathunter i havent been saltwater fishing in a month.


----------



## CatHunter

jakec said:


> me too! thanks to you and cathunter i havent been saltwater fishing in a month.


That's our Goal, is to educate Floridians on Flatheads. Many people are so caught up in spending a lot of money chasing these salt water fish and bass the are completely oblivious to whats lurking in our rivers. 

I promote catfish as much as possible and I'm always eager to help out a new Flathead fisherman with as much information as I can. I love reading the reports that come in and I believe the more people that are educated on these awesome fish the more they will practice CPR on the big fish for future generations and our big fish stocks.

I have watched this forum go from very few catfish reports and not ever being able to get any catfish help to many many catfish reports and as much information as one can take in. Many of my friends have completely given up salt water and bass fishing to come chase these Flatheads with me.


----------



## tips n tails

Agreed with CH and Skiff. It was CH who got the ball rolling for me.


----------



## bowfisher91

river_roach said:


> I wish bowfisher91 would elaborate more on his comment. I guess the fact that he isn't posting pictures of big fish makes him an expert on them.


Roach, you are the EXPERT :notworthy:... This is no place to start arguments, and I was not pointing fingers or blaming anyone. The comment was a general statement, not an attack on your trip. It sure seems that I struck a nerve, but there is no reason to be a smarta$$ to Skiff and CatHunter (pioneers of flatheading on this forum)... I enjoy reading this forum and make posts when I can fish, but as a full time engineering student working 30 hrs a week, I am not able to fish as much as I did a few years ago. 

I hope you keep catching all of these state records and eating them so that one of us can seal the deal, I really appreciate it.:thumbsup:


----------



## CatCrusher

bowfisher91 said:


> Roach, you are the EXPERT :notworthy:... This is no place to start arguments, and I was not pointing fingers or blaming anyone. The comment was a general statement, not an attack on your trip. It sure seems that I struck a nerve, but there is no reason to be a smarta$$ to Skiff and CatHunter (pioneers of flatheading on this forum)... I enjoy reading this forum and make posts when I can fish, but as a full time engineering student working 30 hrs a week, I am not able to fish as much as I did a few years ago.
> 
> I hope you keep catching all of these state records and eating them so that one of us can seal the deal, I really appreciate it.:thumbsup:


Well damn Roach, you done ticked off all the pioneers on here LMAO. Can't we all just get along. We'll see ya'll at the tournament with trotlines, jugs, limblines and rod n reel. Everything but the rods n reels will be stashed on a sandbar until dark. We should do real well at this one!!!!!!!


----------



## bowfisher91

sbarrow said:


> Well damn Roach, you done ticked off all the pioneers on here LMAO. Can't we all just get along. We'll see ya'll at the tournament with trotlines, jugs, limblines and rod n reel. Everything but the rods n reels will be stashed on a sandbar until dark. We should do real well at this one!!!!!!!


Thats what I like to hear! Good old fashioned outlawing at its finest:thumbup:

But really, no hard feelings to anyone.


----------



## CatCrusher

bowfisher91 said:


> Thats what I like to hear! Good old fashioned outlawing at its finest:thumbup:
> 
> But really, no hard feelings to anyone.



I'm just joking around with this one. After all we were just having a good time fishing and somebody had to throw out a jab like they saw a fish with a stick of dynamite hanging out of his mouth in a picture. As far as throwing the big one's back I do alot of the time but I dont fish for trophies I fish for fish to eat. I served in the army for 21 years and now I'm retired and I plan to do just what I want as long as legal. I'm through with this one, will post asome more pic's later this week. Good luck to all.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> I'm just joking around with this one. After all we were just having a good time fishing and somebody had to throw out a jab like they saw a fish with a stick of dynamite hanging out of his mouth in a picture. As far as throwing the big one's back I do alot of the time but I dont fish for trophies I fish for fish to eat. I served in the army for 21 years and now I'm retired and I plan to do just what I want as long as legal. I'm through with this one, will post asome more pic's later this week. Good luck to all.


Nuttin wrong with keeping a few, there are plenty of Flatheads for those that do.


----------



## river_roach

I think we all know were the negative talk began on this thread. I just ask someone to elaborate and it seem to have struck a nerve itself. I to am in the military. SBarrow and I served together for several years before his retirement. I am trying to make up for the ones I didn't get to get last year while I was deployed. I do throw some of them back. If they don't weigh over six or seven pounds, I don't keep them to eat. I like to eat the big boys. As for those two being pioneers, yes maybe for this site they are. The real pioneers are on www.catfish1.com. Anybody can fish these small rivers in lower Alabama and Northern Florida and catch fish. It is simple. Wait until the summer when the water gets low and fish the deeper holes. Ooops.......... I let the big secret out. SBarrow and I catch big fish in the lakes, big rivers, and the small rivers. I am not being boastful, it is the truth. Wait until this winter when the pioneers aren't catching anything and we will still be catching the big boys. I promise you that.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> I think we all know were the negative talk began on this thread. I just ask someone to elaborate and it seem to have struck a nerve itself. I to am in the military. SBarrow and I served together for several years before his retirement. I am trying to make up for the ones I didn't get to get last year while I was deployed. I do throw some of them back. If they don't weigh over six or seven pounds, I don't keep them to eat. I like to eat the big boys. As for those two being pioneers, yes maybe for this site they are. The real pioneers are on _*www.catfish1.com.*_ Anybody can fish these small rivers in lower Alabama and Northern Florida and catch fish. It is simple. Wait until the summer when the water gets low and fish the deeper holes. Ooops.......... I let the big secret out. SBarrow and I catch big fish in the lakes, big rivers, and the small rivers. I am not being boastful, it is the truth. Wait until this winter when the pioneers aren't catching anything and we will still be catching the big boys. I promise you that.


The brootherhood of cat-fishing, I have been there since 2010. I haven't seen you guys on there I don't believe, or I could be wrong.

Next year we are going to try and put together some tournaments right here in Pensacola, then you guys can show off your skills. 

If you put enough hooks in the water you will catch a lot fish I can relate to that since I'm a commercial fisherman. But if you want to get these guys kudos show them what you can do with a rod n reel maybe even some video.

Florida Flathead fishing is evolving into a real sport regardless of how long the other states have been doing it for this is all new to Florida anglers. Our rivers are much smaller then the rest of the country's mighty rivers if every body in the state wakes up to Flathead fishing "20 million people"and slaughters every thing they catch we wont have anything left just like they are doing to the Apalachicola, that river is being raped and they cant seem to produce fish over 35lbs any more where as they was on track to become the #1 Flathead river in North America.

We have to prepare now for the Giant flatheads of the future.

*Perdido River* Flatheads showed up in the late 90s

*Escambia & the Conecuh River* Flatheads showed up in the early 80s

*Yellow River* late 90s

*Choctawhatchee River* fwc didn't take the first flathead until 2002

*Apalachicola River* the early 80s

*Ochlockonee River* late 90s

soon to follow will be the St. Johns *River* and the *Suwannee River*

In just a little over 30 years they have been here and now we are seeing bigger fish each year, its up to us to ensure these big fish keep showing up. We cant make the mistake of other states and wait until its to late before we notice we have decimated them.

I'm impressed with your ability's to find big fish regardless of your fishing methods. 

We are lucky to live here in Pensacola with 3 of the best Flathead rivers in Florida


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> I like to eat the big boys. As for those two being pioneers, yes maybe for this site they are. The real pioneers are on _*www.catfish1.com.*_



As a matter of fact I have a thread going called *Myth's surrounding the mysterious Flathead 
*

On Catfish1.com that's gotten 2000 views in 9 days, These guys get really upset when they see a Big Dead Flathead.


----------



## river_roach

I tell you what is funny to me, for someone that practices CPR (Catch, photo and release) CatHunter sure does have several pictures of large fish with stringers through their mouth in his album. I don't know about you guys but where I come from we don't put a stringer through a fish's mouth or take a tailgate picture unless his final destination is some hot grease. I cant' wait to see the winter catfish pics posted on here by the pioneers. It is going to be exciting.


----------



## bowfisher91

river_roach said:


> I tell you what is funny to me, for someone that practices CPR (Catch, photo and release) CatHunter sure does have several pictures of large fish with stringers through their mouth in his album. I don't know about you guys but where I come from we don't put a stringer through a fish's mouth or take a tailgate picture unless his final destination is some hot grease. I cant' wait to see the winter catfish pics posted on here by the pioneers. It is going to be exciting.


This is just some big contest for you. You want everyone to know how good you are at catching flatheads... 

You can have all the flats you want this winter, there are too many buck deer running around.


----------



## river_roach

Don't open that box ............... I probably have sawed off horns that you would salivate over.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> I tell you what is funny to me, for someone that practices CPR (Catch, photo and release) CatHunter sure does have several pictures of large fish with stringers through their mouth in his album. I don't know about you guys but where I come from we don't put a stringer through a fish's mouth or take a tailgate picture unless his final destination is some hot grease. I cant' wait to see the winter catfish pics posted on here by the pioneers. It is going to be exciting.


A lot of my big fish on stringers come from the Apalachicola Catfish tournaments that are kill tournaments, no Flatheads are released during the events. The tournaments are held mostly to reduce the population of flatheads in the Apalachicola water ways.

I will take a few fish under 20lbs home with me I love my fried catfish don't get me wrong.

I have killed a few big fish as well that I'm not proud of, but them days are behind me and unless its under 20lbs and caught during a Catfish tournament my big fish go back home to fight me another day. They will revisit the same areas threw out their life giving you a chance to catch it again when its much bigger.


----------



## river_roach

It is no contest for me. Bowfisher you cast the first stone. I simply posted some pics from my fishing trip. It is just odd to me that SBarrow and I have caught 5 fish in Florida over 45lbs since the first of the year and suddenly our methods are suspicious.


----------



## river_roach

The pioneers are saints.........I should receive 20 lashes by cane for questioning them. Look if you guys want to live on the PFF like you are the great pioneers of flathead catfishing, by all means go ahead. I just enjoy posting my catches from the waters you fish. I can't help my fish are bigger. I am going tear up the Florida rivers this winter. Once again, the winter is when it is the best for me personally. All I can say is there will be less catfish there next summer when the pioneers get ready to do there summer aquarium fishing.


----------



## bowfisher91

river_roach said:


> Don't open that box ............... I probably have sawed off horns that you would salivate over.



I'm sure you are way better than me... You definitely don't lack any confidence.


----------



## river_roach

You are hunting in Florida aren't you??????? Exactly..........


----------



## bowfisher91

This thread has digressed enough.


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> It is no contest for me. Bowfisher you cast the first stone. I simply posted some pics from my fishing trip. It is just odd to me that SBarrow and I have caught 5 fish in Florida over 45lbs since the first of the year and suddenly our methods are suspicious.


 

I will ask this one again...What bait did you have on your limb lines? That is what really determines if your methods were legal...big bream catch big flatheads.


----------



## jpippin

Lol. This guy is the best at everything. We bow down roach.


----------



## river_roach

big shiners........... I guess you think I'm an idiot.


----------



## river_roach

I'm taking my toys and going home. Ready for these waters temps to go down.


----------



## river_roach

I think the pioneers should write a book on flathead fishing. I know of at least three people that would be super excited to buy it.


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> big shiners........... I guess you think I'm an idiot.


Don't have to guess...all I need to do is read your post.


----------



## CatCrusher

Dont come on here and say you throw back the big ones when you havn't caught a big one. 35Lb and below is not big for a flathead. These fish grow very fast because they eat all the time. 50 lb fish is not even 10 yrs old. Hell I might think a big ole grouper needs to be thrown back to get bigger but not my call. In a nutshell all was fine until the ole method of fishing jab was thrown by that first kid. Also don't want to here about video proof. Hell anybody can catch a fish on a limb line, stick him on a rod n reel, throw him back over board and start filming. Not accusing anybody of anything. And by the way you can use a live ream on a limb line in the Perdido on the Alabama side just so you know.


----------



## CatHunter

This thread just keeps going


----------



## CatCrusher

Pay attention ole buddy the one in the cooler aint the one in the picture you just put up. That was the other fish. Hell that picture you put up looks like it's 40 yrs old to me. Dont worry about me I got all the respect in the world for you. Anybody who will dive underwater, down the fishing line to untangle a fish in the middle of the night is THE MAN.


----------



## Cracker

I dont care what you do with em after you catch them, just keep posting the pic and reports:thumbsup: Good job fellas


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> Pay attention ole buddy the one in the cooler aint the one in the picture you just put up. That was the other fish. Hell that picture you put up looks like it's 40 yrs old to me. Dont worry about me I got all the respect in the world for you. Anybody who will dive underwater, down the fishing line to untangle a fish in the middle of the night is THE MAN.


It was a picture hanging on the wall, I just used my phone to take a picture of it, you can see my flash on the picture.



*Good ol Fish debates sure beats debating in that politic section *


----------



## CatHunter

I know one thing for sure with all the Perdido river talk of big fish I can see next time I go fish it there will probably be 100 boats and 20,000 limb lines hanging. I hate it when a thread goes negative. But one negative comment Leeds to another and another. Lets just get back to doing what we do catching them Flatheads. Ill be on some river tonight looking for the fall bite.


----------



## CatCrusher

Cracker said:


> I dont care what you do with em after you catch them, just keep posting the pic and reports:thumbsup: Good job fellas


Great quote, pic's will continue. Going fishing in a few minutes as a matter of fact.


----------



## Cracker

sbarrow said:


> Great quote, pic's will continue. Going fishing in a few minutes as a matter of fact.


I'll be checking in to see if do anything, good luck.


----------



## river_scum

river_roach said:


> My wife Sbarrow and I had a big weekend on the Perdido. These were the two biggest we caught. We ran out of cooler space. I didn't make any Tree Shakas videos but I wish I would have on these two big boys.


If you're gonna post a pic of the same fish and say it's a pic of two BIG fish then don't you think you need to scrape the leaves of its' side :yes: If you click on the pic and examine the fish closely the leaves are in the same spot on both fish. BUSTED!


----------



## CatCrusher

river_scum said:


> If you're gonna post a pic of the same fish and say it's a pic of two BIG fish then don't you think you need to scrape the leaves of its' side :yes: If you click on the pic and examine the fish closely the leaves are in the same spot on both fish. BUSTED!


If your gonna make up a new screen name at least don't use the same IP address, just saying. ENOUGH SAID ON THIS THREAD MOVE ON!!!!


----------



## J Smithers

I just wish some of you guys would invite me over for the fish fry. I love some big 'ol fresh flatheads!


----------



## Cracker

J Smithers said:


> I just wish some of you guys would invite me over for the fish fry. I love some big 'ol fresh flatheads!


I wish they'd invite me to some of them honey holes.


----------



## river_roach

The pioneers have reached a new low. They don't have enough ballzzz to say what they feel under their own screen name, so they make a new log in and bash through it. I guess they aren't pioneers in the IT world. That IP adress will get you every time. Come on man........ SBarrow I really don't know why we should be worried about these guys who handle flatheads with gloves on. Gloves......Really......put your hand in his mouth and handle that fish. You don't need your little silly fish handling tool or gloves to handle a flathead. My wife can handle them without gloves. Do the pioneers need some tips from her.


----------



## jcoss15

Who ever river scum is is right, the two fish in the picture both have a brown and yellow leaf on its back...Same fish.


----------



## CatCrusher

jcoss15 said:


> Who ever river scum is is right, the two fish in the picture both have a brown and yellow leaf on its back...Same fish.


I think those fish were born with those leaves on there sides. Probably genetics. LOL Anyway don't have time to play this morning with this crap I'm going fishing. Pics to follow this afternoon.


----------



## jcoss15

sbarrow said:


> I think those fish were born with those leaves on there sides. Probably genetics. LOL Anyway don't have time to play this morning with this crap I'm going fishing. Pics to follow this afternoon.


Good luck! I'm stuck at work so I have some time to waste...


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> I think those fish were born with those leaves on there sides. Probably genetics. LOL Anyway don't have time to play this morning with this crap I'm going fishing. Pics to follow this afternoon.



Same here back to the river I Go, Got a state record to break:thumbsup:


----------



## river_roach

It is bad when people have to put my pictures on their facebook page and post them on other websites. http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?192877-Fish-weight-debate


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> It is bad when people have to put my pictures on their facebook page and post them on other websites. http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?192877-Fish-weight-debate



I went with your theory that the real pioneers was over there so I asked the pros what was their weight opinion. Never said your name or what forum it was from. Norw a negative comment about you. And I never put your picture on my Facebook page that I recall, at-least not that one. Every one agrees it was a very nice fish just not a 70lber.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> I went with your theory that the real pioneers was over there so I asked the pros what was their weight opinion. Never said your name or what forum it was from. Norw a negative comment about you. And I never put your picture on my Facebook page that I recall, at-least not that one. Every one agrees it was a very nice fish just not a 70lber.


Not to fire this crap back up again, but i could give a crap less what someones opinion is of the weight since I'm the one who weighed the fish. The weight stands as is stated. Can't nobody look at a damn picture and tell you the weight. Leave this shit alone and move on. Caught some more fish today new post going up now!!!


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> It is bad when people have to put my pictures on their facebook page and post them on other websites. http://www.catfish1.com/forums/showthread.php?192877-Fish-weight-debate


Its an awesome fish no doubt, but the fact that the two pics are of the same fish makes me wonder if everything is as its said to be...


----------



## bowfisher91

jcoss15 said:


> Its an awesome fish no doubt, but the fact that the two pics are of the same fish makes me wonder if everything is as its said to be...


^My thoughts exactly


----------



## CatCrusher

Well, well, well, I said I wasn't gonna stir the pot anymore but I got a PM from one of the regulars on here that pointed out to me how many times a certain person on here has lowballed my fish, this person even went as far as to put up pictures of other fish as comparisons on my threads. Derailed my threads about 10 times. Here's the deal from this point forward, call your fish what ever weight you want and I will do the same. Damn all this jealousy.


----------



## river_roach

I guess the people who have never caught a fish that big just have to judge from what they see on the internet and in pictures.


----------



## jcoss15

I can say this... I orginally said the fish looked 60lbs. it was 69lbs OK I don't have any issues with that; but why catch one huge flathead like you did ,but say its two big flatheads when its clearly the same fish in both pics...? You haven't said anything in this whole thread about that side of the story since river scum pointed it out...


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> The pioneers are saints.........I should receive 20 lashes by cane for questioning them. Look if you guys want to live on the PFF like you are the great pioneers of flathead catfishing, by all means go ahead. I just enjoy posting my catches from the waters you fish. I can't help my fish are bigger. I am going tear up the Florida rivers this winter. Once again, the winter is when it is the best for me personally. *All I can say is there will be less catfish there next summer when the pioneers get ready to do there summer aquarium fishing.*


I missed this quote earlier in the thread and couldn't resist...The problem with this quote is that it shows you are more concered with numbers and pounds instead of persevering and respecting a truely awesome species of game fish... 

Catch big fish, eat big fish, but if you a really are as good as you say you are then you should have no problem turning one or two back...Just like in hunting with quality deer management let some of them walk and then you will see some big bucks same goes for flatheads...I'm sure I'll get hammered for this one but so be it.


----------



## CatCrusher

jcoss15 said:


> I can say this... I orginally said the fish looked 60lbs. it was 69lbs OK I don't have any issues with that; but why catch one huge flathead like you did ,but say its two big flatheads when its clearly the same fish in both pics...? You haven't said anything in this whole thread about that side of the story since river scum pointed it out...[/QUOTE
> 
> Here's a few facts, leaves were in both pictures, fish actually weighed 69, fish is in the freezer and will never be a record, somebody is mad because it came from down the road from the house, and I can go on from there. If said person will stop lowballing others big fish this kind of thing can be avoided and we can all get along. Oh one more fact trotlining, jugging and limblines are a legal method in Alabama so just because you dont like to fish with anything but a rod n reel that's your deal.Some of fish for fun and not for records.


----------



## CatCrusher

jcoss15 said:


> I missed this quote earlier in the thread and couldn't resist...The problem with this quote is that it shows you are more concered with numbers and pounds instead of persevering and respecting a truely awesome species of game fish...
> 
> Catch big fish, eat big fish, but if you a really are as good as you say you are then you should have no problem turning one or two back...Just like in hunting with quality deer management let some of them walk and then you will see some big bucks same goes for flatheads...I'm sure I'll get hammered for this one but so be it.


Totally different with deer, You let the young one's walk and kill the big one's. We're just messing around with THE MAN on here anyway. We throw alot of big one's back. We throw all big blues. Heck unless somebody wants them I throw them all back.


----------



## J Smithers

84 posts over how much a stinkin catfish weighs???? Who cares how much it weighs. It is a huge fish and it's cool that it came out of one of our small local rivers. I just don't see why everybody gets so butt hurt over this kind of stuff.


----------



## CatCrusher

J Smithers said:


> 84 posts over how much a stinkin catfish weighs???? Who cares how much it weighs. It is a huge fish and it's cool that it came out of one of our small local rivers. I just don't see why everybody gets so butt hurt over this kind of stuff.



I agree 1000%


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> jcoss15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can say this... I orginally said the fish looked 60lbs. it was 69lbs OK I don't have any issues with that; but why catch one huge flathead like you did ,but say its two big flatheads when its clearly the same fish in both pics...? You haven't said anything in this whole thread about that side of the story since river scum pointed it out...[/QUOTE
> 
> Here's a few facts, leaves were in both pictures, *fish actually weighed 69*, fish is in the freezer and will never be a record, somebody is mad because it came from down the road from the house, and I can go on from there. If said person will stop lowballing others big fish this kind of thing can be avoided and we can all get along. Oh one more fact trotlining, jugging and limblines are a legal method in Alabama so just because you dont like to fish with anything but a rod n reel that's your deal.Some of fish for fun and not for records.
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what its about with me, *You guys come in from Alabama and brag about beating our state record all the time. Maybe since your State record of 80lbs that's been caught from your neck of the woods in Selma, Al since 1986 is so hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't noticed Flathead fishing is a big deal to me and when some one says they caught a fish X amount of pounds I talk about it with other cat-fishermen and post it on my other pages only to look dumb later posting a exaggerated fish that some one ate. I read about a look at thousands of catfish articles a week I know my catfish like a bass fisherman knows a bass by scale and comparison.
> 
> You guys keep saying this thread is over but yet you drag it on while you reference me just like you did at the start of this thread.
> 
> Fact is what the hell are you doing with all these boat loads of fish, One freezer cant hold that many. The last thing I want to see is our rivers raped like your Alabama river. I go up to Dixie landing and see jug runners running 100s of jugs with a boat sinking from blue cats, old and forgotten about trot lines and limb lines littering the banks, good god man when is enough enough.
> 
> I have noticed you guys don't seem to pay attention to laws any ways so it wouldn't matter what I say. I have seen you guys post several pictures *braking Alabama law of 1 cat fish over 34in*, put into affect to keep river rapers from further depleting Alabama's rivers and yet I said nothing about it. What did u think we didn't know about that either or did you just not know about that 4 year old law. We Florida boys are not as dumb as you think.
> 
> This law was imposed back in October 2008
> *Alabama Imposes Limit on Big Catfish *
> 
> Don't like getting called out, then stop braking the laws, stop river raping and stop trying to pull these exaggerated stunts on us like we aren't going to notice and call you out.
Click to expand...


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> sbarrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> *That's what its about with me, *You guys come in from Alabama and brag about beating our state record all the time. Maybe since your State record of 80lbs that's been caught from your neck of the woods in Selma, Al since 1986 is so hard to beat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't noticed Flathead fishing is a big deal to me and when some one says they caught a fish X amount of pounds I talk about it with other cat-fishermen and post it on my other pages only to look dumb later posting a exaggerated fish that some one ate. I read about a look at thousands of catfish articles a week I know my catfish like a bass fisherman knows a bass by scale and comparison.
> 
> You guys keep saying this thread is over but yet you drag it on while you reference me just like you did at the start of this thread.
> 
> Fact is what the hell are you doing with all these boat loads of fish, One freezer cant hold that many. The last thing I want to see is our rivers raped like your Alabama river. I go up to Dixie landing and see jug runners running 100s of jugs with a boat sinking from blue cats, old and forgotten about trot lines and limb lines littering the banks, good god man when is enough enough.
> 
> I have noticed you guys don't seem to pay attention to laws any ways so it wouldn't matter what I say. I have seen you guys post several pictures *braking Alabama law of 1 cat fish over 34in*, put into affect to keep river rapers from further depleting Alabama's rivers and yet I said nothing about it. What did u think we didn't know about that either or did you just not know about that 4 year old law. We Florida boys are not as dumb as you think.
> 
> This law was imposed back in October 2008
> *Alabama Imposes Limit on Big Catfish *
> 
> Don't like getting called out, then stop braking the laws, stop river raping and stop trying to pull these exaggerated stunts on us like we aren't going to notice and call you out.
> 
> 
> 
> Law dont apply to all rivers in Alabama for your information, secondly I can keep what I want when I want.That's why I buy a license. Why dont you cut back on them groupers and quit raping the gulf. Anyway I'm tired of playing with this thread and will not respond to anymore of your bullshit. By the way it's breaking the law, not braking the law. Oh one more thing about dixie landing, I was up that way yesterday just like I am every other week and I saw no jugs, limblines or trotlines. I am assuming you must have cleaned them up already. THIS IS MY LAST POST ON THIS THREAD
Click to expand...


----------



## river_roach

I would definetly not consider the Alabama River raped. The problem that CatHunter has with it is that it isn't the small aquarium fishing he is accustomed too. It takes a little more skill and knowledge to catch fish on the big bodies of water. On to the catch limit, when SBarrow and I go fishing my wife and son go with us. So let's do some Low Bred Math for Mr. Super Pioneer, four people on the boat equals four fish over 34 inches. Wow................... Secondly, the law reads if you are fishing on a waterway where the flathead catfish is not native, you can take as many of any size as you like. Next for Mr. Pioneer/Flathead Historian, the flathead catfish was introduced to the Conecuh River/Escambia River in the 1960's. Some local fisherman that resided in Covington Co. (AL) brought flathead catfish back from the Alabama River and put them in Point A Lake and below Point A Dam on the Conecuh River. That is why they are now on the Escambia River. As for raping your precious rivers of Florida, I am about to pull the John Holmes root out on them ho's. I know you can't catch them during the winter but we can. If you are so up in arms about us coming down there and catching the big fish you can't, why don't you get you a M F'ng law passed in Florida. You're such a diplomat of the waters down there, get the law passed. As for the amount of fish we keep, we give fish to all of our friends, supply fish for local charity fish fries and eat them ourselves. Hell, if we wanted to use them to slop the hogs and fertilize the garden, it doesn't make a sh*t because this is America and we can do that sh*t if we want too.


----------



## CatHunter

river_roach said:


> I would definetly not consider the Alabama River raped. The problem that CatHunter has with it is that it isn't the small aquarium fishing he is accustomed too. It takes a little more skill and knowledge to catch fish on the big bodies of water. On to the catch limit, when SBarrow and I go fishing my wife and son go with us. So let's do some Low Bred Math for Mr. Super Pioneer, four people on the boat equals four fish over 34 inches. Wow................... Secondly, the law reads if you are fishing on a waterway where the flathead catfish is not native, you can take as many of any size as you like. Next for Mr. Pioneer/Flathead Historian, the flathead catfish was introduced to the Conecuh River/Escambia River in the 1960's. Some local fisherman that resided in Covington Co. (AL) brought flathead catfish back from the *Alabama River and put them in Point A Lake and below Point A Dam *on the Conecuh River. That is why they are now on the Escambia River. As for raping your precious rivers of Florida, I am about to pull the John Holmes root out on them ho's. I know you can't catch them during the winter but we can. If you are so up in arms about us coming down there and catching the big fish you can't, why don't you get you a M F'ng law passed in Florida. You're such a diplomat of the waters down there, get the law passed. As for the amount of fish we keep, we give fish to all of our friends, supply fish for local charity fish fries and eat them ourselves. Hell, if we wanted to use them to slop the hogs and fertilize the garden, it doesn't make a sh*t because this is America and we can do that sh*t if we want too.


At-least you have your Flathead history down, now if you can juts put that knowledge to use behind a rod n reel. Call it ROD SHAKE AH:thumbup:

This thread is fun aint it, you accuse me of something I accuse you of something. Well since your now feeding the worlds homeless people with your catch I guess you should just keep running them hoop nets and trot lines to keep up with the markets supply and demand. 

Ill be on the river tonight with my Rod n Reel actually trying to brake a record. Good luck this winter, Ill be getting ready for this spring. Saving up for my Sea Ark procat 240.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> At-least you have your Flathead history down, now if you can juts put that knowledge to use behind a rod n reel. Call it ROD SHAKE AH:thumbup:
> 
> This thread is fun aint it, you accuse me of something I accuse you of something. Well since your now feeding the worlds homeless people with your catch I guess you should just keep running them hoop nets and trot lines to keep up with the markets supply and demand.
> 
> Ill be on the river tonight with my Rod n Reel actually trying to brake a record. Good luck this winter, Ill be getting ready for this spring. Saving up for my Sea Ark procat 240.


Damn Roach you didn't tell me me you were running hoop nets. I was ready to let this thread go but man you done stooped to another level now. Damn Roach this is disheartning man. You BASTARD!!!


----------



## river_roach

I know it was a shocker to me too seeing that I have never owned one. I am still waiting to see cathunter's video when he actually hooks up to a flathead and shows the rod and reel action from start to finish. I think this weekend we might have to go cathunter style. Here is a step by step process. 1. Catch bait 2. put out trotline 3. bait trotline 4. take fish off of trotline 5. put fish on rod and reel 6. reel fish in 7. take pictures and video and lie about how you caught fish 8. Seek stardom on PFF


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> I know it was a shocker to me too seeing that I have never owned one. I am still waiting to see cathunter's video when he actually hooks up to a flathead and shows the rod and reel action from start to finish. I think this weekend we might have to go cathunter style. Here is a step by step process. 1. Catch bait 2. put out trotline 3. bait trotline 4. take fish off of trotline 5. put fish on rod and reel 6. reel fish in 7. take pictures and video and lie about how you caught fish 8. Seek stardom on PFF


You seem to know exactly how to do it...How about this; catch one flathead, then say you caught two big flatheads when its really its only one...tell people to guess the weight of the actual fish, get mad when somebody lowballs the weight...Then say everybody else is jealous and brag about what are great fisherman your are. Is that about right?


----------



## river_roach

Do this for me please. Post a picture of a fish bigger than the ones I post on here. Oh you can't because you don't catch them that big. So shut your mouth.


----------



## CatHunter

How about this one, Does not matter how it was caught right? Of course it does that's why you never see me post anything about the fish I catch on non-sporting methods. But hey I understand peoples got ah eat right.


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> Do this for me please. Post a picture of a fish bigger than the ones I post on here. Oh you can't because you don't catch them that big. So shut your mouth.


Your right I have never caught one that big, I also never lie in my post to make myself look better than I really am, and then brag like crazy to try and convince myself and others of my greatness. But I guess everybody has different styles...


----------



## Lyin Too

You boys better quit fightin, the mods will lock this post. By the way, thats a MF of a grouper. What did he weigh and what do you do with one that big?


----------



## CatCrusher

Lyin Too said:


> You boys better quit fightin, the mods will lock this post. By the way, thats a MF of a grouper. What did he weigh and what do you do with one that big?


Maybe we can make it to a hundred before they lock it. LOL


----------



## CatHunter

<~~98


----------



## CatCrusher

100 Oh by the way nice grouper. Would have made somebody a nice record fish on rod n reel


----------



## CatHunter

Actually this one is 100. Yes Got it! 

That is the second warsaw grouper that we have caught this year. I think we have caught 5 warsaws in 5 years now. That guy was 85lbs


----------



## jakec

dont lock it! i just wish one of yall that catch all these damn catfish would let me go with you to learn something. ill pay all the expenses and bring the beer. i dont care how we catch them i just want to catch some!


----------



## river_roach

SBarrow, Cathunter is out raping the gulf maybe you and I should swing by his house and have us some bud light.


----------



## Cornflake789

haha its funny when grown men argue over who has a bigger fish on the internet


----------



## redfishreaper

river_roach said:


> The fish weighed my favorite number 69lbs.


ahhh i see what you did ther


----------



## swampthang1974

redfishreaper said:


> ahhh i see what you did ther


I have seen some big cats and that guy is no 60lber, 35-40 at best:yes:


----------



## CatCrusher

swampthang1974 said:


> I have seen some big cats and that guy is no 60lber, 35-40 at best:yes:


I just weighed the picture and it was 3 ounces. So that's the official weight. No more issues!!


----------



## jakec

sbarrow said:


> I just weighed the picture and it was 3 ounces.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## river_roach

3.1 ounces


----------



## CatCrusher

river_roach said:


> 3.1 ounces



There you go inflating weight again. That's what started this shit in the first place. Man what's the deals with you.


----------



## redfishreaper

swampthang1974 said:


> I have seen some big cats and that guy is no 60lber, 35-40 at best:yes:


 there is no way of actualy knowing of how big it is with a pictur but i did see the word play and thought it was intertaning


----------



## Rhenium

It really surprises me that you have been catching cats that big. Of course thats only because I use to live in the midwest where they pull cats the size of Volkswagen's out of the Missouri and Mississippi Rivers.


----------

